# Advice from veterans to Noobs.



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

After spending a little time on the beginners forum I noticed a trend that was present. (It was there when I first converted to road riding as well)
There is a lot of "over advice" given. For instance people are stating that they would change out the brakes or wheels on $1500 bikes. They claim that the mixing of components, such as FSA cranks with 105's is awful.
Does it really matter to most people? Will they even notice a difference between FSA cranks and Shimano ones? Some act like the wheels on a $1500 bike and the brakes are so bad and dangerous that they should not be ridden. Really?
Why is this advice given to new people seeking advice?
Why do we have to scare them away by telling them how expensive it is?
Why tell them they need jerseys and such right away? Do we really think that an overweight new rider is going to ride 50 miles a day right out of the shoot? My guess is any ratty t-shirt will suffice for rides under 25 miles.
As a runner, I prefer Under Armor Shirts. If I am running less than 5 miles it does not really matter though. A run of the mill shirt will due.
My Colnago with Complete Campagnolo is no faster than my first road bike, a Felt with Microshift/Tiagra mix and the dreaded tektro brakes and "heavy" wheels. I am surprised that I could even lift that bike up it was so heavy. Amazing that I find myself in the same pecking order on group rides based on commentary on these forums.
Sorry for the rant, I was just curious why this advice was given so much.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

well there will always be snobs in any hobby that think that their standard is THE standard, but I have to say that I have not seen what you seem to think is norm in this section. I have seen a lot of folks say that the frame material, the brand of bike is not of major importance while stressing getting a bike that fits. Most of the general advice given in the beginners forum is pretty spot on. Most of the responses that deal with equipment seem to work in the category of what the poster says his budget is....the only time I have seen that be an issue is when the poster gives a budget figure that is really unrealistic with the price of todays entry level bikes. I see no sense in encouraging someone to buy a piece of junk that will not be comfortable, will not give even marginal performance and will be most likely to discourage them from riding at all.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Shuffleman said:


> After spending a little time on the beginners forum I noticed a trend that was present. (It was there when I first converted to road riding as well)
> There is a lot of "over advice" given.



I have more experience than some, less than some. Thus read my tag line.

I wonder sometimes if we can actually pick the right advise via decipherage. I mean I just made up a word and I bet everybody will get it. 

Question becomes if the cost/time is actually poorly spent. I have come to think so frankly when it comes to using the internet to educate out an ignorance. Seems like there is way more mis-information ratio wise, according to my own decipherage.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

robt57 said:


> I have more experience than some, less than some. Thus read my tag line.
> 
> I wonder sometimes if we can actually pick the right advise via decipherage. I mean I just made up a word and I bet everybody will get it.
> 
> Question becomes if the cost/time is actually poorly spent. I have come to think so frankly when it comes to using the internet to educate out an ignorance. Seems like there is way more mis-information ratio wise, according to my own decipherage.


I like "decipherage," but my conclusion is less pessimistic than yours. I think the last line of your signature says it: you sort it out. And it usually, or at least often, it gets sorted out pretty well.

Certainly there's some ill-advised advice, but the process tends to be self-correcting. People read a variety of opinions, and most sort it out. Example: our recent discussion of braking technique.

I totally agree on the t-shirt, shuffleman. Cotton may not be the best "technical" fabric for some uses, but you won't die, or even be unbearably uncomfortable, if you go for a ride on a hot day and your cotton t-shirt gets all sweaty.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I haven't looked at this brance in quite a while but from what I know the tendancy is (or was) pretty much the opposite of what you say. I remember way more advice leaning towards "you don't need xxxxx" or "just ride the heck out of what you have" than "you need to upgrade to xxxx".

And perhaps you just choose bad examples but I don't see why you'd get bent over someone recommending a cycling jersey for cycling. I would have thought anyone reading wouldn't take that advice so literal as to think the advice was to imply you can't actually pedal a bike without one like you seem to have taken it. I'm pretty sure who ever recommended one was just saying they come in very handy and anyone can benefit not that they are a requirement. And I see nothing wrong with that advice.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Shuffleman said:


> There is a lot of "over advice" given. For instance people are stating that they would change out the brakes or wheels on $1500 bikes.


I don't see this. Almost any time someone asks about upgrading wheels on a $1500 bike people ask why and what do you hope to gain? And then in degrades into a discussion of physics and that you'll save 3sec on a 3mi climb. Upon which the OP says they'll just keep their wheels.

I also don't see a whole lot of people saying you "need" a jersey. But rather it's a nice accessory to have. Which it is.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Just out of curiosity op what happens at 25 miles that suddenly kicks in the need to a cycling jersey?

I'm not looking for an answer. I know that nothing special happens at the 25 mile marker. Kind of pointing out the irony and say if you can explain why you recommend them only for rides over 25 miles you'll have your answer as to why someone would recommend them for any ride. It's just and opinion.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Just out of curiosity op what happens at 25 miles that suddenly kicks in the need to a cycling jersey?
> 
> I'm not looking for an answer. I know that nothing special happens at the 25 mile marker. Kind of pointing out the irony and say if you can explain why you recommend them only for rides over 25 miles you'll have your answer as to why someone would recommend them for any ride. It's just and opinion.


I was generalizing. For me, I only wear a jersey if I ride 25 or more miles because they hold snacks. For rides under 25 miles I do not need them, thus I don't wear a jersey. When I run I don't need gel or water for mileage under 12 miles. Over that and I tend to prepare differently. Others are different.
i did not mean to offend. There is a ton of great advice here but there is also a lot of overkill. The last thread I read about new bike advice mentioned the need for new brakes and rims right off the bat. Then you get the pot shots about all the other accessories needed. It can overwhelm people at times. It just does not ave to be complicated. Getting started is fun regardless of how big or small the budget.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> I like "decipherage," but my conclusion is less pessimistic than yours.



I usually get accused of being overly optimistic. Maybe the tide is changing for me?


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

tlg said:


> I don't see this. Almost any time someone asks about upgrading wheels on a $1500 bike people ask why and what do you hope to gain? And then in degrades into a discussion of physics and that you'll save 3sec on a 3mi climb. Upon which the OP says they'll just keep their wheels.
> 
> I also don't see a whole lot of people saying you "need" a jersey. But rather it's a nice accessory to have. Which it is.


Agree. There are a few people though that will advice the most unnecessary and expensive upgrades but they will almost always get corrected by someone else.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

> The last thread I read about new bike advice mentioned the need for new brakes and rims right off the bat.


link?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Since we are talking jersey, they are quite handy, with the 3 pockets and sized to accommodate a bent over body. I like the ones without too much visuals on them. Does Hincape make good jerseys?


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

bikerjulio said:


> link?


You can start with this one titled Noob-brakes
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/new-question-noob-brakes-343410.html

I find the advice to change things on a new bike to a Noob misleading. They need to simply go out and ride after a bike fitting and purchase. Telling them to change out their brake pads, wheels, tires, seats and etc. is just over filling their heads. This sport does not have to be as expensive as we all make it out to be. They do not "have" to buy cleats, jerseys, pedals, new seats and etc. to get started. 
Some of this advice just turns people off or scares them away. All in all, this can be an expensive sport or an inexpensive sport to participate in just depending on your likes and etc. Most starters can buy a used bike for about $400-$600 and pay another $50 for a fitting and $50 for a helmet and be on their way.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Shuffleman said:


> You can start with this one titled Noob-brakes
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/new-question-noob-brakes-343410.html
> 
> I find the advice to change things on a new bike to a Noob misleading. They need to simply go out and ride after a bike fitting and purchase. Telling them to change out their brake pads, wheels, tires, seats and etc. is just over filling their heads. This sport does not have to be as expensive as we all make it out to be. They do not "have" to buy cleats, *jerseys*, pedals, new seats and etc. to get started.
> Some of this advice just turns people off or scares them away. All in all, this can be an expensive sport or an inexpensive sport to participate in just depending on your likes and etc. Most starters can buy a used bike for about $400-$600 and pay another $50 for a fitting and $50 for a helmet and be on their way.


What in the world are you talking about? That thread is an excellent example of veterans helping a noob. No one in that thread mentions wheels, tires, seats, cleats, or pedals. With the exception of brake pads, no one is suggesting he changes or buys stuff. 


Oh wait.. there was one person suggesting he buys stuff. 


Shuffleman said:


> Buy a bike, a helmet, some bike shorts and possibly a pair of bike gloves. That is all that you need to get started. You do not need cleats/pedals until you get comfortable with the sport. You do not need a jersey until you start going over 25 miles or so. Buy the little things as you progress.


You don't need shorts, gloves, or a jersey over 25mi. It seems you're guilty of what you're so worked up about. 




Shuffleman said:


> The last thread I read about new bike advice mentioned the need for new brakes and rims right off the bat.


The link you provided doesn't say that. No one mentions getting new brakes or rims. Just pads.
Reading comprehension?


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

Can buy 4-5 tech tees for the price of a single jersey.
no brainer to me. even when I had a jersey I never used the pockets.

This attitude is more prevalent on MTBR where it seems like many members feel like if the bike doesn't cost at least $3000 its a walmart toy and will explode the second the tires hit dirt.

On RBR I see more members stressing bike fit rather than the bike itself altho there are some that insist on 105 or better.

With any sport or hobby there is going to be people like that.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I used to not wear a skin tight base layer under my fall/winter long sleeve jersey and jacket... the result was a huge improvement in temperature and sweat control. What used to be cold and clammy, was now warm and dry as bone. to the point, tighter cycling clothing wicks perspiration better which in turn aids in much (much) better temperature control. not sure how tight a tech-t gets, or whether this is as relevant outside of fall/winter. i wanted to turn around all clammy and cold at mile 10, now I'm good to go for 30+.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Ballet dancers do not wear anything under their leotards.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tlg said:


> Oh wait.. there was one person suggesting he buys stuff.
> 
> You don't need shorts, gloves, or a jersey over 25mi. It seems you're guilty of what you're so worked up about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

9W9W said:


> I used to not wear a skin tight base layer under my fall/winter long sleeve jersey and jacket... the result was a huge improvement in temperature and sweat control. What used to be cold and clammy, was now warm and dry as bone. to the point, tighter cycling clothing wicks perspiration better which in turn aids in much (much) better temperature control. not sure how tight a tech-t gets, or whether this is as relevant outside of fall/winter. i wanted to turn around all clammy and cold at mile 10, now I'm good to go for 30+.


Found it depends on Tech Tee brand. The ones I bought at Target are looser, like a regular Tee but the ones I bought at Big 5 are more snug, but not like a jersey.
I sweat like a pig and tech tees dry as fast, if not faster than a jersey (being slightly thinner material)
Yes base layers are where its at in cold


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

Whacked said:


> Can buy 4-5 tech tees for the price of a single jersey.
> no brainer to me. even when I had a jersey I never used the pockets.
> 
> This attitude is more prevalent on MTBR where it seems like many members feel like if the bike doesn't cost at least $3000 its a walmart toy and will explode the second the tires hit dirt.
> ...


We have a lot of odd stuff in the MTB community, like people who want to get in and race downhill on a $300 budget , that's equal to wanting to race time trials on a 16 inch wheels walmart kids bike in the road community. 


i need a jersey for my short 25 mile ride, It sucks not having pockets on my shorts or pockets on my camelback for things.


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

Terrasmak said:


> We have a lot of odd stuff in the MTB community, like people who want to get in and race downhill on a $300 budget , that's equal to wanting to race time trials on a 16 inch wheels walmart kids bike in the road community.


The Cool MTB race hold odd races like that. 
They have a Old School race (MTB bikes from pre-95), Blue Collar Race (people that work blue collar jobs) and the S*** Bike Race (bikes costing less than $200).
I raced the first one in '94, it was a mudfest and ride across a stream where the water was up to the top tube. That was the only year I raced, and mostly did it because the group I rode with raced. Was a lot of fun and keep meaning to go back out and ride that course again.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Real jerseys make more sense, as those pockets become vital for putting arm warmers, vests, extra food, your phone, a few free kittens or anything else that you may need to put on or take with you. Tech T-shirts in this case are a false economy. 

My obligatory free advice, find a good local club. If you have a good call bike shop, hold onto them like their are gold. Also, don't look at things you don't want to hit.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Coolhand said:


> ... Also, don't look at things you don't want to hit.


But how can I not?


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

xxl said:


> But how can I not?


 That's digitally enhanced, and expertly so too.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

xxl said:


> But how can I not?



give me a break. You can't tell if she is a cyclist or even a nice person from this picture.


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

Noobs do not have the detailed understanding of more knowledgeable people.
They may not even understand how the angle of a brake pad to the rims may make a difference; or how the material and /or thickness of a brake arm may affect the braking efficiency. 

Thus the level of detailed sometimes should be watered down a bit to create understanding versus a strict detailed answer.

There so many idiosyncrosies related to cycling that it's probably best for someone experienced to visually check /fix /adjust for a noob, which is the worst problem about the internet.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not for nothing... As someone who said, repeatedly, that this is an expensive sport... I'm sticking to my guns. Including likening road cycling to a cocaine habit. You can get started on anything, you can ride in cut-off denim shorts, you can wear a T shirt and you can stay close enough to home to walk the bike when you flat. But who the hell wants to do that? And if you do that, and you find you want to get some real time in the saddle, then you just wasted your money on an entry level purchase that's beneath the minimum you need to be comfortable enough and to have just enough equiptment to let the engine make most all all of the difference. Now you have half of a decent entry level bike's worth of money gone... I replied to a question that I was facing exactly a year ago with what I have learned since. I got a steal for like $600 on CL for a CAAD 8 that was never ridden.. But I didn't get the LBS and I still kind of regret that... Chamois? Good luck... Trial and error. My Waterloo. Bargain buying and trying to get something that works is hit or miss... 

You can think and write about getting in to road cycling for $400-$500 but that is just a lie. At the very least it is unrealistic sets up a false expectation. Tell the truth. If someone can't come up with initial investment and they need to find another way, so be it? But I don't think those numbers are fair, accurate or reasonable. If you want to hit that price point buy a hybrid and ride for fitness. Which was my first recommendation. 

The reality of life is, if you plant corn, you get corn.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I think there is a bit of an overgeneralization about the kind of questions that get posted in here as well. The advice tends to be directly connected to the question that is posted. Some newbies aren't on their first bike or they have borrowed one and have enough experience to know that they are all in at this point. Frequently these folks are looking for value, not just a starter bike, but the "best" they can get for $1500 or $2100 dollars, etc. That's where most of the debate creeps in IMO. I don't see how you can get away from that either (it's actually kind of healthy if you ask me because it lets them hear their options from a bunch of different perspectives, which I assume is what they were after when posting).


----------



## SMiller (Oct 15, 2013)

After reading this I will promptly be selling my new bike tomorrow. Just kiiding there's not a chance in hell. I started looking a year ago and finally pulled the trigger. I did a ton of reading, and bought the best bike I could afford with the help of this forum. In that year I got alot of advice both good and bad. But overall you all were very helpful.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Best advice I can/will give is ...

"Ride your ride, nobody else's." if the people you are riding about don't like YOUR gear that's THEIR issue. If you can't keep up with the hammerheads, don't but keep trying, you'll only get better.

Solo or with a group, it's your ride, make it what you want it to be. 

EEC


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

ExChefinMA said:


> Solo or with a group, it's your ride, make it what you want it to be.


Maybe just don't ride group ride too too many levels above your ability... Until it is not... Not exactly good for motivation and your psyche being spit off the back and having to ride in zone 4 the entire ride. Although I can say I have known folks that thrive on exactly that.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

xxl said:


> But how can I not?





Donn12 said:


> give me a break. You can't tell if she is a cyclist or even a nice person from this picture.


but with the pic, I don't care. She's eye candy and doing a dam good job at it


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

But is that frame compliant?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

PBL450 said:


> As someone who said, repeatedly, that this is an expensive sport... I'm sticking to my guns. Including likening road cycling to a cocaine habit. You can get started on anything, you can ride in cut-off denim shorts, you can wear a T shirt and you can stay close enough to home to walk the bike when you flat. But who the hell wants to do that? And if you do that, and you find you want to get some real time in the saddle, then you just wasted your money on an entry level purchase that's beneath the minimum you need to be comfortable enough and to have just enough equiptment to let the engine make most all all of the difference.


I will disagree with parts of that. An entry-level bike isn't wasted money if it lets you find out you want to stay with the sport. One upgrade to a middling bike (1000-1500$) won't cost you that much, since you can get some of the money back on the first one.

And that middling bike is plenty to do ALL you need to be comfortable and let the engine make the difference. You don't NEED a $4000 carbon bike to enjoy this sport immensely.

And I will disagree strenuously with the cocaine habit comparison. After the initial investment, you can ride the $1500 bike for 15 years, with minimal costs for maintenance and replacement of wear parts like tires and chains. If you choose to follow the marketing bandwagon and buy the latest and greatest every three years, that will cost you. But that's a choice, not a necessity for getting great satisfaction from this sport.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Rogus said:


> But is that frame compliant?


Yes. Both vertically and laterally.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

tlg said:


> Yes. Both vertically and laterally.


How about monetarily?

As in, gold digging.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

JCavilia said:


> I will disagree with parts of that. An entry-level bike isn't wasted money if it lets you find out you want to stay with the sport. One upgrade to a middling bike (1000-1500$) won't cost you that much, since you can get some of the money back on the first one.
> 
> And that middling bike is plenty to do ALL you need to be comfortable and let the engine make the difference. You don't NEED a $4000 carbon bike to enjoy this sport immensely.
> 
> And I will disagree strenuously with the cocaine habit comparison. After the initial investment, you can ride the $1500 bike for 15 years, with minimal costs for maintenance and replacement of wear parts like tires and chains. If you choose to follow the marketing bandwagon and buy the latest and greatest every three years, that will cost you. But that's a choice, not a necessity for getting great satisfaction from this sport.


I'm im not even talking about 4K bikes... I'd say 1K is the entry bike figure (800-1200). Add the helmet, saddle bag, irons, tubes, CO2, floor pump, bottles and cages... Chamois isn't a luxury. Finding one that works that's cheap? Try 3,4,5 times? Maybe a Jersey? OK, now be realistic, computer... Maybe stock saddle is causing you too much pain to ride? Clipless pedals and shoes... Maybe shades, gloves, lube? Granted, you don't NEED some of these... Like you don't NEED the next line... But you are starting to like this road cycling thing! You stat putting on miles... Now you have what you "need" but it's getting cold! Thermal tights or bibs, shoe covers, beanie hat, maybe a soft shell? Wait, you need tires now, the stock ones are shot... Flatted a few times... Road ID? Wait, now it's REALLY cold! Trainer, Sufferfest subscription? Still get out here and there though! A few extra thermals so you aren't washing them every day... Thicker socks? Warmer gloves? Base layers? 

And thats in your first 8 months! And NONE of that is unrealistic. What's the cash register say? And no 4K bike, yet, haha! If you are a veteran you can get into cycling cheap, because you know what you are doing. But to be stone cold new? To do it properly through your LBS? If you cheap out and like cycling you are out the initial bike investment... No LBS where I am takes trades or deals used. So CL sale? Sure, good luck, that may work, it may not, but at what % of the original purchase? All lost $ toward that mid level work horse. 

As far as accessories go, razor blades and mirrors are cheap... And you don't NEED to roll a 100.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> I think there is a bit of an overgeneralization about the kind of questions that get posted in here as well. The advice tends to be directly connected to the question that is posted. Some newbies aren't on their first bike or they have borrowed one and have enough experience to know that they are all in at this point. Frequently these folks are looking for value, not just a starter bike, but the "best" they can get for $1500 or $2100 dollars, etc. That's where most of the debate creeps in IMO. I don't see how you can get away from that either (it's actually kind of healthy if you ask me because it lets them hear their options from a bunch of different perspectives, which I assume is what they were after when posting).


I was just thinking this. I feel like people often start their involvement in the forum by asking, "which of these three essentially identical bikes is better?" I want people to learn to ask the right questions, but I also don't want to be that know-it-all Internet guy who refuses to answer the question the poster actually asked. I try to split the difference; hopefully I'm not turning off too many prospective cyclists and I'm getting some to stop sweating the small stuff and just get the bikes that feel right.

And then there are a fair number of people who I think could maybe "graduate" to another forum. Any post prefaced with, "I've been cycling for twenty years but I still feel like a noob..."

There's no escaping that this is a gear sport. Personally, for road purposes I'm very happy with a bike I bought for under $1000 about seven years ago. But road's not my primary discipline and I did chew through some parts and do some revising before arriving at the current, stable setup. So I suspect that value on a retail bike peaks somewhere around $1500.

I think there's a trap in that a lot of people find that what grabs them about cycling isn't what they thought it'd be, and I think people are often quick to see others' needs through the lens of their own. Posters often don't help by saying nothing at all about what they plan to do with their bikes, and since that often changes anyway, it's probably kind of a wash.

I figure people who post on here are adults, at least nominally, and if there are some contradictory opinions, they can sort it out. At least that lets them know that there's something there that's important, at least to some people. Components vs. fit, paying for a fitting vs. figuring it out on their own, etc.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

As a noob, picking my first roadie jersey sucks. Actually being a baggy wearing MTB rider, a lot of things in the road world suck, but riding is great. I just keep pushing myself harder every ride, and am really enjoying.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Terrasmak said:


> As a noob, picking my first roadie jersey sucks. Actually being a baggy wearing MTB rider, a lot of things in the road world suck, but riding is great. I just keep pushing myself harder every ride, and am really enjoying.


Have you checked Nashbar's close out or bargain bin? I have found some great buys in there. Good luck!! 

Nashbar - Clearance Zone


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> I'm im not even talking about 4K bikes... I'd say 1K is the entry bike figure (800-1200). Add the helmet, saddle bag, irons, tubes, CO2, floor pump, bottles and cages... Chamois isn't a luxury. Finding one that works that's cheap? Try 3,4,5 times? Maybe a Jersey? OK, now be realistic, computer... Maybe stock saddle is causing you too much pain to ride? Clipless pedals and shoes... Maybe shades, gloves, lube? Granted, you don't NEED some of these... Like you don't NEED the next line... But you are starting to like this road cycling thing! You stat putting on miles... Now you have what you "need" but it's getting cold! Thermal tights or bibs, shoe covers, beanie hat, maybe a soft shell? Wait, you need tires now, the stock ones are shot... Flatted a few times... Road ID? Wait, now it's REALLY cold! Trainer, Sufferfest subscription? Still get out here and there though! A few extra thermals so you aren't washing them every day... Thicker socks? Warmer gloves? Base layers?
> 
> And thats in your first 8 months! And NONE of that is unrealistic. What's the cash register say? And no 4K bike, yet, haha! If you are a veteran you can get into cycling cheap, because you know what you are doing. But to be stone cold new? To do it properly through your LBS? If you cheap out and like cycling you are out the initial bike investment... No LBS where I am takes trades or deals used. So CL sale? Sure, good luck, that may work, it may not, but at what % of the original purchase? All lost $ toward that mid level work horse.
> 
> As far as accessories go, razor blades and mirrors are cheap... And you don't NEED to roll a 100.


This is all true for me. I also decided that I was such a good cyclist I had to have a racy road bike, a CX bike for winter, a hard tail MTB, A FS MTB for endurance events, a trainer bike, A fat bike for the beach,power meters, switch them all to campy, new wheels, winter boots, merino wool everything etc. I do believe cocaine might be cheaper


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Terrasmak said:


> As a noob, picking my first roadie jersey sucks. Actually being a baggy wearing MTB rider, a lot of things in the road world suck, but riding is great. I just keep pushing myself harder every ride, and am really enjoying.


Don't worry, you'll get use to it. Then when you find out how comfortable it is, you'll be wearing lycra shorts and tight jerseys when MTB'ing.


----------



## droom (Oct 9, 2014)

I've been a long time lurker of this board, now I feel it's time for me to contribute as well. I think there are lots of good advice for noobs on this forum as well as in this very thread, however, the problem a previous commentator rightfully spotted is that noobs aren't always ready or able to understand the advice they are given. Let's be honest and admit how pervasive and overwhelming the consumerist mantra can be. They all whisper in your ear: "You can cut corners, if you spend". Isn't it like this? 

As I'm a man who cannot afford more than one expensive hobby (motorcycle racing), I started two years ago with very little investment in cycling: a Puch (Austro/Daimler) bike with Columbus Aelle frame from 1982 and a Golden Arrow Shimano groupset, that was dirt cheap (250 USD for the whole bike!!!), a helmet and a pair of cycling shoes. One friend gave me his old mtb SPD-pedals and that was it. At a little over 23 lbs that bike weighed a ton by many people's standards, but even so I have ridden the wheels off of that bike, spent quite a few thousand miles on the saddle and learned the sport, became fit(ter) and enjoyed the good company of fellow riders. 

During this time I could GRADUALLY buy the gear I needed and decide whether I wanted to invest in a more expensive bike. Now I own a carbon bike from a reputed European producer, but I kept my steel bike as a winter bike as well. Nothing was wasted or got lost.


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

droom said:


> As I'm a man who cannot afford more than one expensive hobby (motorcycling racing), I started two years ago with very little investment in cycling: a Puch (Austro/Daimler) bike with Columbus Aelle frame from 1982 and a Golden Arrow Shimano groupset, that was dirt cheap (250 USD for the whole bike!!!), a helmet and a pair of cycling shoes. One friend gave me his old mtb SPD-pedals and that was it. At a little over 23 lbs that bike weighed a ton by many people's standards, but even so I have ridden the wheels off of that bike, spent quite a few thousand miles on the saddle and learned the sport, became fit(ter) and enjoyed the good company of fellow riders.
> 
> During this time I could GRADUALLY buy the gear I needed and decide whether I wanted to invest in a more expensive bike. Now I own a carbon bike from a reputed European producer, but I kept my steel bike as a winter bike as well. Nothing was wasted or got lost.


And that works perfectly fine for alot of people. Upgrading your gear to thousands of dollars of stuff may make you look "new" but it may not increase your enjoyment of the sport/hobby.

Many don't understand that. After I stopped racing a few decades ago I really enjoyed riding. At one point before it was getting grueling racing, crammed in vans/cars while touring (never flew), etc. After having a lung problem I had to stop racing. I enjoyed it much more afterwards like when I first got into the sport years earlier. And I still enjoy it today. I love sprinting past the young "racers" on a sprint while being out of shape. 

It's fun and enjoyable and that's the important part.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Donn12 said:


> This is all true for me. I do believe cocaine might be cheaper


Well, Donn and PBL, I'll admit I'm taking a long view, having made those investments over a long period of time. I keep stuff for a long time, and I don't replace or upgrade unless I need to, unless stuff is worn out. I have a bunch of cycling clothes, but they were bought over a period of years, and except for shorts they don't really wear out, so most of that stock is pretty well fixed. Over the last 25 years I've bought quite a few pairs of short, but it probably works out to about 50 bucks a year.

As for the bikes, I've been riding on the road for more than 40 years, and in that time I've bought new bike exactly 3 times. My current road ride is nearing 20 years old, and with a few upgrades and replacements along the way (Campy 9-speed), it works great. I actually log more miles (much of it commuting) on a couple of fixie conversions I built on garage-sale frames.

Power meters? Nah, I don't need that.

Ride on, guys. But please don't scare away the newbies on a budget who just want to see if it's for them.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

PBL450 said:


> Have you checked Nashbar's close out or bargain bin? I have found some great buys in there. Good luck!!
> 
> Nashbar - Clearance Zone


Awesome and thank you. I'm going to hit a few of my local shops over the weekend and see if I find something local, if not I'll order online when I find the right jersey.


----------

